# How long to leave 303



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

Just going to clean my engine, got some G101 here that hopefully will do the trick but my question is about application of Aero 303 afterwards.

I've searched in this sub-forum and got some good ideas but there seems to be some variance here about how long you leave Aero 303 on for?
I've used it loads in the interior but I just tend to buff off the residue pretty much straight way, but it seems the thing to do is to leave it on for a few hours.

Is it a case the longer you leave it the better, i.e the darker the black looks. 
I could easily leave it overnight or is that just overkill.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I warm the engine for 5 minutes to drive out any moisture, switch off and dry the plastics and rubber as much as possible, then apply the 303, then buff after a few minutes. If it's on warmer parts, then I buff immediately.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I leave on for a few hours...

:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I just spray and leave. I don't buff off at all!!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

As Cuey says, Polished Bliss recommend 4-6 hours then wipe off any remaining residue

Edit:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/tag/303-aerospace-protectant/


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

spray on and leave for a few hours, then give it a wipe to mop up and pools and even out the finish on any bits that were splashed on.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks guys, a real range of answers there, but I'll give the 3-4 hours thing a go as it seems to be consistently appearing!!

thanks to all


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just spray on and leave. I also don't buff it as I like it really shiny.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I leave on for a few hours...
> 
> :thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I spray it on and leave for a good few hours and if possible overnight. Then give it a wipe down in the morning.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

vRS Carl said:


> I spray it on and leave for a good few hours and if possible overnight. Then give it a wipe down in the morning.


Was going to go for the leave it on for 3-4 hours and then as it turns out it'll be on all night now!! so sounds good.

Planning on out first thing to buff it off, looking forward to some nice deep black engine parts :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I find it lasts longer if you let it dwell for a long time.


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

Well left it overnight and buffed it off this morning....

jobs a goodun, can't see that it could look much better to be honest


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Bloody hell that's amazing same engine bay as mine, did you clean your engine bay 1st then just spray everywhere?


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

vRS Carl said:


> :thumb:


Cheers Carl, it actually looks even better in the flesh to be honest.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I just spray on an MF cloth, then wipe on. I don't buff off. I find I don't over apply, and it's easy to apply another coat if needed (very rarely).


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah! I have been doing it wrong doh. I spray it directly onto the surfaces but if left to dry it leaves a spotty finish as in it dries how it lands on the surface. You guys are wiping it on with a cloth and then leaving it?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

No i just spray it on, leave it overnight (or at least 4hours) and then buff off with a microfibre


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

vRS Carl said:


> No i just spray it on, leave it overnight (or at least 4hours) and then buff off with a microfibre


Pictures above were done as Carl described. No problem with the finish at all.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

ceejay said:


> Pictures above were done as Carl described. No problem with the finish at all.


Dont believe as this doesnt happen for me:tumbleweed:


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> Bloody hell that's amazing same engine bay as mine, did you clean your engine bay 1st then just spray everywhere?


Yeah, just sprayed on G101 and agitated with a soft paint brush, then rinsed off carefully with a small watering can off all things.

Once fully dried and all pools of water mopped up, I just sprayed 303 all over and left overnight. Buffed off in the morning.

I'm no expert but just read a few things on here and just decided to go for it.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> Dont believe as this doesnt happen for me:tumbleweed:


So even though one of the site supporters show it being left for hours and many others have posted the same just because it doesn't work for you it's not the way to do it?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I spray it on, leave it for 4-5 hours then buff off. Works for me too.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> Dont believe as this doesnt happen for me:tumbleweed:


Just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it doesn't work for others.

That's like me saying Tom Jones can't really sing like he does because i can't


----------

